# Berlin Walleye



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

When do the walleye start coming up shallow in the spring at berlin. I have heard people do good out there on walleye.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i went to the 224 bridge last year around the end of this month and caught some at night the walleyes come into spawn there waders was using jiggn raplas and vibbes and people from shore was just using raplas


----------



## Coman77 (Jan 26, 2009)

Went to Berlin Wed fished the 14 bridge and the 224 causeway water was high and muddy not even a bite. Water temp was right around 40 degrees the eyes wont really turn on until the water hits around 48 50 degrees. The Bait Barn is open again stopped down and talked to the new owner real nice and helpfull also said he is going to be open 7 days a week.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From what I have observed, the walleye fishing at Berlin (Pymy, Milton, & Mosquito.) has been slow for various reasons over the past several years.
By slow, I mean traditional/seasonal trends have been barely existent, sizes, and numbers of keeper fish have been sub-par. I look for these three(particularly Berlin), to explode this year in both size and numbers! They have been slowly getting better each of past couple years so I "just have a feeling" about this year. I plan to be out as much as possible and will report my findings.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

This spring is starting out like it did a few years ago, Which was a good year for the night fishing for eyeballs. The long freeze with the quick thaw. Last year the ice went and came back and jacked things up.


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if Les's is open yet? Was looking to put in there early tomorrow. If not, I will have to make the long run tomorrow from the dam.
Thanks


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

only on the weekends.


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Outdoorzman - let me know how u did, also what needs to be done to get the tub ready for the jig bite.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> From what I have observed, the walleye fishing at Berlin (Pymy, Milton, & Mosquito.) has been slow for various reasons over the past several years.
> By slow, I mean traditional/seasonal trends have been barely existent, sizes, and numbers of keeper fish have been sub-par. I look for these three(particularly Berlin), to explode this year in both size and numbers! They have been slowly getting better each of past couple years so I "just have a feeling" about this year. I plan to be out as much as possible and will report my findings.


Couldn't agree more. I have big plans for Berlin eyes this spring. I am anticipating many 20+ inch fish this year.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Talked to the guy at Tall Tailes today. He said he got reports last night that they were picking some walleye up @ 224. He told me he hasn't seen any brought in yet. I tried for some early season crappie from shore, knowing that i was 2-3 weeks away from when they come into my spot. Fished for an 1.5 hours without a bite, but was able to get my tackle in order and spool a few reels. It was just good to be out. By the looks of it, Berlin seemed to be up 1/2 ft.


----------



## panfishpal (Mar 1, 2009)

outdoorzman said:


> Does anyone know if Les's is open yet? Was looking to put in there early tomorrow. If not, I will have to make the long run tomorrow from the dam.
> Thanks


Yes, Thurs, Fri. and Saturdays I think from 9-3. I cannot remember what hours the sign said I was just there today.


----------



## crawlers (Feb 13, 2009)

there is also a bait shop at the rt 14 bridge called crawlers opened 7 days a week


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

Heres what we got at Berlin today.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Did good at Berlin both Sat and Sun from the boat! Sat, about 18 and Sun about 15. Both days combined:9 keepers!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job Snake! Ill be on them soon as I get my boat back.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

my buddy got a 7lb. walleye the other night on 224. they caught quite a few over the weekend. mostly all males coming in. should get better and better each day now i would think.


----------



## Dave63 (Mar 9, 2009)

Went to Berlin today off the causeway by 224, nothing however couple guys in a boat said they got their limit on walleye. They were fishing on the north side of 224 trolling along about 20 30 yds off shore.


----------



## jeremyswallace (Jan 31, 2009)

going to berlin this weekend not sure what day anyone willing to give me any tips would love to catch some walleye or crappie never fished at berlin first year that i have had a boat actually it is the first time i will have my boat out would love to break it in right thank you


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Caught one this afternoon, an inch too short. Saw a couple nice sized ones rolling in the shallows. Caugh mine off a white twister tail with a spinner


----------



## crawlers (Feb 13, 2009)

Walleyes and crappie are being caught at the rt 224 and rt 14 bridge.
I seen couple nice walleye brought in today.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

how do you guys catch these walleye.... spoons, crankbaits, blade baits, jigs, erie dearies? tipped with a minnow or worm? any advice is appreciated. is this an after dark bite?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> how do you guys catch these walleye.... spoons, crankbaits, blade baits, jigs, erie dearies? tipped with a minnow or worm? any advice is appreciated. is this an after dark bite?


Most guys who fish from a boat vertical jig for them. Vibe E's/Rapala's etc. Guys do throw cranks from shore but there are a ton of rocks to get snagged on. Thats why most people try to take a boat out because it is more difficult from shore. The guys in boats are only 15 yards from shore.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just got back from Berlin. We didn't take the boat this trip. Fished 224 on the south side and saw a few caught. My buddy caught two (both 16") and I got skunked. They were rolling at our feet and some looked pretty big. Fish were caught on Vibees and Husky Jerks.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> how do you guys catch these walleye.... spoons, crankbaits, blade baits, jigs, erie dearies? tipped with a minnow or worm? any advice is appreciated. is this an after dark bite?


The shore bite is best at night and just before dark. Most guys seem to be using Vibees or some type of blade bait while others are using jig and twistertails or crankbaits. If you plan on casting Vibees from shore, take plenty and plan on losing some. It's best if you use a long rod and vertical jig them.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Went to causway 3 - 19 fished 2 hrs after dark caught7 kept 3 nice ones "over 20".....
All fish were caught on floating raps. Hope that helps you guys. Any q's ya have Hardwater Id be happy to answere just send me a pm.......


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the information guys. im tuned in now.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

my sister and her boyfriend fished the southside of the 224 causeway early yesterday evening they only caught one 16 incher on a white twister tail i may go tomorrow night or saturday morning with my sister and maybe my buddy Matt it just depends. i'll take a little bit of everything as far as baits go i just picked up my license today and grabbed some new line and a handful of roadrunners i'll bring some vibee's and some shadraps and hopefully we'll catch something . Angie said the wind was pretty bad last night but you'll have that this time of year.


----------

